# Hemming / Altering Ski Pants????



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

Anyone ever had this done?  I've always had issues with my pants being a tad bit too long.  Some would call that having issues with me being too short. :lol:   Anyways, I'd like to get the back of my pants hemmed up a bit such that I no longer am constantly stepping on them with my heel. While skiing it's completely fine, but walking too and from wherever I'm going it gets annoying, eventually the pants rip and snow gets up inside the interior of the pant.


Anyone have any experience with getting their ski clothing altered?  Is so, where did you get it done?


----------



## o3jeff (May 17, 2009)

I've found that The North Face makes a "short" version of their pant which is what I got. I've noticed other forum members who are short that just let them drag and get stuck in the bindings also, but never heard of anyone altering them.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2009)

You would think that having not grown an inch in nearly 20 years that I'd have gotten sick of this issue and sought out 'short' versions of pants, but nope.  :lol:

I guess I'll just have to find a local seamstress and see what ideas they might have.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 17, 2009)

I prefer longer pants..I don't like to show too much boot...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I've found that The North Face makes a "short" version of their pant which is what I got. I've noticed other forum members who are short that just let them drag and get stuck in the bindings also, but never heard of anyone altering them.



I've got some short North Face pants. A couple other manufactures do the same thing, but they are hard to find.


----------



## Mildcat (May 18, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> You would think that having not grown an inch in nearly 20 years that I'd have gotten sick of this issue and sought out 'short' versions of pants, but nope.  :lol:
> 
> I guess I'll just have to find a local seamstress and see what ideas they might have.



Who are you trying to kid? You'll have a new pair of pants by next week.  ;-)


----------



## bigbog (May 18, 2009)

*pants...*

Yep, that's what I like about TNF, the "_*short*s_" are a legitimate length with a little thought at getting the fit right.  
Yes, I've both done it myself and have had a woman(in Oregon;-)....works for ??(forgot)) do it..*Not that much better than what I could've done!  
*To state one fact...I once cut quite a bit from a straight legged pant, then added a strip to obtain a little articulation in the knee area.  I mean, ask yourself if you're really gonna unzip down past the knee area!  ..But it was the simplest work-around...and worked/fit great, you know...it may have been a little crooked;-), but so aren't my knees!!..LOL
 If you don't mind a straight leg...if not huge amount to cut off...take cuff up, but if a large area needs to come off...you might wanna cut and resew above the knee area.  Just make sure there's enough diameter-width, but there usually is....  Have also taken up length from cuff...is pretty easy to see what a PITA_process that is....but it's not impossible, just takes some time.  _HAVE_ to give yourself some time.  I once didn't, ended staying up...finishing @midnight....really felt great trying to get myself out of bed around 6am to wash up, eat, and then drive to catch first chair...:roll:  *Never again..LOL.  ...and Not takin' any Rush Orders either..LOL

Seamstress_STeveD


----------



## snowmonster (May 19, 2009)

Not a tall guy myself and once considered having my ski pants shortened. I knew I'd have problems with the zippers on the cuffs so I backed off from that. If the length is not too much, you may consider just getting suspenders and raising the pants.


----------



## air0rmc (Jun 14, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone ever had this done?  I've always had issues with my pants being a tad bit too long.  Some would call that having issues with me being too short. :lol:   Anyways, I'd like to get the back of my pants hemmed up a bit such that I no longer am constantly stepping on them with my heel. While skiing it's completely fine, but walking too and from wherever I'm going it gets annoying, eventually the pants rip and snow gets up inside the interior of the pant.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with getting their ski clothing altered?  Is so, where did you get it done?



Any good tailor should be able to hem your ski pants .I have had it done on full length side zipper and" zipperless"bottom pants like NF freedom pants .Usually they do not even touch the gaitor ,you might have to cuff while your walking w/out ski boots because it will be a few inches longer in relation to the hem ,but you might not even notice .Make sure they explain what they will do ,and that they use good water resistant thread ,if done wright it will look and function like OEM for about 20.00 or 25.00 w/side zip alteration .Also NF and EMS offer this for free .You just pay one way shipping


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 14, 2009)

air0rmc said:


> Any good tailor should be able to hem your ski pants .I have had it done on full length side zipper and" zipperless"bottom pants like NF freedom pants .Usually they do not even touch the gaitor ,you might have to cuff while your walking w/out ski boots because it will be a few inches longer in relation to the hem ,but you might not even notice .Make sure they explain what they will do ,and that they use good water resistant thread ,if done wright it will look and function like OEM for about 20.00 or 25.00 w/side zip alteration .Also NF and EMS offer this for free .You just pay one way shipping



Thank you


----------



## darent (Jun 23, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone ever had this done?  I've always had issues with my pants being a tad bit too long.  Some would call that having issues with me being too short. :lol:   Anyways, I'd like to get the back of my pants hemmed up a bit such that I no longer am constantly stepping on them with my heel. While skiing it's completely fine, but walking too and from wherever I'm going it gets annoying, eventually the pants rip and snow gets up inside the interior of the pant.
> 
> 
> Anyone have any experience with getting their ski clothing altered?  Is so, where did you get it done?



a good local seamstress can do it, well worth the price for us short legged people, why is it so hard to find ski pants in short lenghts


----------

